# Axminster Trade Series AT1628VS



## ukskin (9 Jul 2013)

hey 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... rod887234/
just wondering what peoples views where on this lathe ?

have my heart set on it but my eyes are still on the look out 
only managed to find 2 reviews on the whole of the internet so far..

many thanks for your time
gavin


----------



## Chrisp (9 Jul 2013)

Gavin, have you seen this review? http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=3262 think it was published a couple issues ago. 
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## finneyb (9 Jul 2013)

Have a look at Axminster AWVSWL1200D Woodturning Lathe £1200 - http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... tomsection this includes the cast iron legs and looks a similar lathe, except the head doesn't swivel. 

I got one 6 months ago and pleased with it 

Axminster rate their lathes for usage, from memory Hobby means 100 hours per year. Trade will mean a lot more possibly most days? Maybe worth speaking with Axminster to get their hours rating for the Trade and the 1200D then you don't pay too much for your needs. 

Brian


----------



## finneyb (9 Jul 2013)

Just had a flick thro the Axminster catalogue see page 6

Red = Hobby max 100hrs per year
Grey = Trade max 1000hrs per year
Blue = Professional 1500 + hrs per year

So both lathes are Trade because they are grey and good for 1000 hrs per year.

Hope that helps

Brian


----------

